# Possible Microsoft deal to buy Nook?



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/05/09/barnes-noble-shares-jump-on-sign-of-microsoft-interest-in-nook/

It is not confirmed, but it appears Microsoft may have made an offer to buy the BN Nook business. This might mean they'd ditch the Nook tablet in favor of their own Surface tablet and/or third party apps, but nobody really knows what or if this will go through.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

